# Colosseum: Road to Freedom



## Starbeast (Feb 23, 2011)

Colosseum:
Road to Freedom
(for PS2)​ 





 

One of my favorite PS2 games that I still enjoy playing is *Colosseum: Road to Freedom*! First you create your character, train him, then enter him into an arena to gain fighting experiance, plus pick up weapons and armour from defeated opponents (or purchase what you need). Then after many battles, you can win your gladiator's freedom! Great levels, many weapons and armour to choose from, play with friends or by yourself, battle animals and use many fighting combinations to defeat the toughest enemies. I won a fierce battle against a mighty foe by throwing my sword through his head, the crowd cheered wildly for me.


*music by Rammstein - "Sonne"​


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 23, 2011)

*Women can be Gladiators too!*


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 23, 2011)

*Player vs Player!*


----------



## Menion (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't belive I never heard of this! what year was it released? 
Looks amazing, next time I'm in a game shop, I'll check the bargain bin for this.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 24, 2011)

Menion said:


> Can't belive I never heard of this! what year was it released?
> Looks amazing, next time I'm in a game shop, I'll check the bargain bin for this.


 
I looked at the disk and it read 2005. I hope you find it, because it is an addicting game.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 19, 2011)

*Unique Armour for Combat*​


----------

